# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Süleyman Demirel Kimdir?

## ceyda

8.jpg
Isparta'nın Atabey ilçesine bağlı İslamköy'de doğdu. İlköğrenimini doğduğu köyde, ortaokul ve liseyi Isparta ve Afyon'da bitirdi. Şubat 1949'da İstanbul Teknik Üniversitesi İnşaat Fakültesi'nden mezun oldu. Aynı yıl Elektrik İşleri Etüd İdaresi' nde göreve başladı. Önce 1949-1950, daha sonra 1954-1955 yıllarında Amerika Birleşik Devletleri'nde barajlar, sulama ve elektrifikasyon konularında ihtisas yaptı. 1954 yılında Barajlar Dairesi Başkanı, 1955 yılında da Devlet Su İşleri Genel Müdürü oldu. 1962-1964 yılları arasında serbest müşavir-mühendis olarak çalıştı. Aynı yıllarda Orta Doğu Teknik Üniversitesi'nde su mühendisliği konusunda dersler verdi. Siyasî yaşamına, 1962 yılında, Adalet Partisi Genel İdare Kurulu üyeliği ile başladı. 28 Kasım 1964 tarihinde bu partiye genel başkan seçilmesinin ardından, kurulmasını sağladığı ve Şubat-Ekim 1965 tarihleri arasında görev yapan koalisyon hükûmetinde Başbakan Yardımcısı olarak görev aldı. 10 Ekim 1965'de yapılan genel seçimlerde başında bulunduğu AP, yüzde 53 oy alarak tek başına iktidar oldu. Bu seçimlerde Isparta Milletvekili olarak Parlamento'ya girdi ve Türkiye'nin 12. Başbakanı olarak hükûmeti kurdu. Bu hükûmet 4 yıl sürdü. 10 Ekim 1969 tarihindeki genel seçimlerde de Adalet Partisi yine tek başına iktidar oldu. Böylece, 31. T.C. Hükûmeti'ni kurdu. Daha sonra, parti içi bir kriz dolayısı ile, 32. T.C. Hükûmeti'ni kurmak durumunda kaldı. 12 Mart 1971 muhtırası üzerine, başbakanlık görevini bıraktı. 1971 ile 1980 arasında, 1975, 1977 ve 1979'da 3 defa daha hükûmet kurdu. 12 Eylül 1980 müdahalesi üzerine görevi bıraktı ve 7 sene yasaklı olarak siyaset dışı kaldı. 6 Eylül 1987'de yapılan halk oylaması ile yasaklar kaldırıldı ve 24 Eylül 1987 tarihinde, Doğru Yol Partisi Genel Başkanlığı'na seçildi. 29 Kasım 1987'de yapılan genel seçimlerde Isparta Milletvekili olarak tekrar TBMM'ne girdi. 20 Ekim 1991 tarihinde yapılan genel seçimler sonrasında, DYP ile Sosyaldemokrat Halkçı Parti'nin biraraya gelerek kurduğu 49. T.C. Hükûmeti'nde Başbakan olarak görev aldı. 30 yaşında genel müdür, 40 yaşında önce parti genel başkanı, sonra başbakan olmuş; 12 seneye yaklaşan başbakanlık görevinde, Türkiye'nin kalkınması ve gelişmesine büyük hizmetlerde bulunmuştur. Türkiye'nin en genç genel müdürü, en genç başbakanı ve İsmet İnönü'den sonra en uzun başbakanlık yapmış kişisidir. 6 dönem Isparta Milletvekilliği yapmış, 7 sene yasaklı kalmış, 6 defa hükûmetten gitmiş, 7 defa hükûmet kurmuştur. 16 Mayıs 1993 tarihinde, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi tarafından Türkiye'nin 9. Cumhurbaşkanı olarak seçildi. Demirel bu görevi 16 Mayıs 2000 tarihine kadar sürdürdü.

----------

